# FORUM UPGRADE ISSUES



## Jim

If you notice any issues or have any questions, please post them here. 

There is work currently being done on the backend. 

Customizing it to make it look nicer will be secondary and ongoing. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

Tapatalk - We know this is not working/configured


----------



## LDUBS

I had an initial issue accessing because of an Ad Blocker. Now everything seems OK.


----------



## Jim

Thanks LDUBS!

Rich continues to work feverishly on it!


----------



## gnappi

It (the upgraded GUI) looks like Windows 10 now.


----------



## Jim

gnappi said:


> It (the upgraded GUI) looks like Windows 10 now.



When all is said and done you will be able to pick this gui or something very similar to the way it was.


----------



## gnappi

Hi Jim, I wasn't being critical, I don't much care what the GUI looks like  Win 10 has far more serious problems than the front of screen.


----------



## Jim

gnappi said:


> Hi Jim, I wasn't being critical, I don't much care what the GUI looks like  Win 10 has far more serious problems than the front of screen.



I know, but I want to show off some cooler options available now. :LOL2:


----------



## gnappi

LDUBS said:


> I had an initial issue accessing because of an Ad Blocker. Now everything seems OK.



Regarding ad blockers...

Animated gifs, and autostart vids are the issue and THE reason folks created and users adopted ad blockers. Why? Because it uses scads of bandwidth that users may be paying for, not fair... IMO. 

Static ads like non animated images are NOT blocked by (AFAIK) any of the ad blockers. I think board owners globally really, REALLY need to evaluate their ads and try to move animation to static images. Then it's a win / win for everyone.


----------



## richg99

I removed my ad blocker on this site. This site is worth it, IMHO.


----------



## gnappi

Actually, there are no ads here that ad blockers will block.

Aside from that, Jim mentioned the other skin for the site, it is pretty cool.


----------



## richg99

With regard to my Ad Blocker....even though I disabled it, I am still getting a warning every time I open a post????????


UPDATE...Now, when I open a page, I no longer get the Ad warning, but just a line that says TEST, JUST A TEST.

FYI.


----------



## Jim

richg99 said:


> With regard to my Ad Blocker....even though I disabled it, I am still getting a warning every time I open a post????????
> 
> 
> UPDATE...Now, when I open a page, I no longer get the Ad warning, but just a line that says TEST, JUST A TEST.
> 
> FYI.



We are still testing things. :lol:


----------



## LDUBS

richg99 said:


> I removed my ad blocker on this site. This site is worth it, IMHO.



First time when I encountered the problem, there was a message that said remove Ad Blocker for this site. I don't know how to do that. Opened a bunch of stuff in Norton, but didn't change anything. Now the site works for me. 

Don't want to waste anyone's time during the roll-out. Down the road I will need to learn how to adjust Ad Blockers. 

PS:[strike] I also see the "Test, This is only a test." at the top of above the thread title. [/strike] Oops - just saw Jim's note-- ignore.


----------



## richg99

IF...you are using ADBLOCK...then you should have a small icon on the top of your screen. It will look like a Green circle with an upraised hand in it. 

Click on it while you are on the Tinboats Site. It will then give you some options, but the one I use is Do Not Block Ads on pages on this Site. Then another screen pops up, and you check Exclude all. That should do it. 

You can do that for any page that you want to allow ads on.


----------



## LDUBS

Thanks Rich. I don't have Adblock. I use a MacBook. have Norton and the the Apple security/privacy settings. That is all as far as I know. 

Anyway, it is working fine now.


----------



## gnappi

richg99 said:


> IF...you are using ADBLOCK...then you should have a small icon on the top of your screen. It will look like a Green circle with an upraised hand in it.
> 
> Click on it while you are on the Tinboats Site. It will then give you some options, but the one I use is Do Not Block Ads on pages on this Site. Then another screen pops up, and you check Exclude all. That should do it.
> 
> You can do that for any page that you want to allow ads on.



That depends on the adblocker, that's not a web page generated green circle.


----------



## richg99

Yep.,. As I said. If one is using ADBLOCK. That is a specific program.


----------



## Alphawolf

The adblocker check has been disabled. FWIW if you insert a video from a site, it will auto load the preview like this one and all I did was post the link like this


Code:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG_wfMK7dko


it's magic 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG_wfMK7dko


----------



## Riverdog

Alphawolf said:


> The adblocker check has been disabled. FWIW if you insert a video from a site, it will auto load the preview like this one and all I did was post the link like this
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG_wfMK7dko
> 
> 
> it's magic
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG_wfMK7dko



Much easier, only problem is that it seems to have disabled my old imbedded video codes #-o . Oh well, gave me an excuse to look back through and fix them. 8)


----------



## Jim

For those that are choosing to use the aero theme vs the pro silver, you can even change the color of the forum. Under your name on the top right, you will see a little paint brush. Click on it and choose a color....if you want.


----------



## Alvarez1112

Is there a new process for uploading photos? I dont see the option to add files any more. It could be because I'm on my phone and not a PC.


----------



## richg99

Test


----------



## Jim

Alvarez1112 said:


> Is there a new process for uploading photos? I dont see the option to add files any more. It could be because I'm on my phone and not a PC.



I will take a look! Stay tuned!

Jim


----------



## richg99

I tried the ATTACHMENTS on the bottom of the REPLY box. It appeared to do all of the right things, but no ATTACHMENT i.e. picture appeared.


----------



## Alphawolf

richg99 said:


> I tried the ATTACHMENTS on the bottom of the REPLY box. It appeared to do all of the right things, but no ATTACHMENT i.e. picture appeared.



For a picture to appear you have to "place in line"


----------



## Alphawolf

Posted via my phone


----------



## richg99

I couldn't find "Place in line" but it might be because the system doesn't like my pix.

I get a small yellow icon in the right corner. Clicking on it...I get... The image file you tried to attach is invalid.

Perhaps it is too large or something else? Otherwise, it is a standard JPG that would normally work just fine.


----------



## Jim

richg99 said:


> I couldn't find "Place in line" but it might be because the system doesn't like my pix.
> 
> I get a small yellow icon in the right corner. Clicking on it...I get... The image file you tried to attach is invalid.
> 
> Perhaps it is too large or something else? Otherwise, it is a standard JPG that would normally work just fine.



I get the same thing, Rich! I wonder if it's the new file format for iPhones which are heic files instead of jpeg. I am playing with the settings.


----------



## richg99

I'm using a Chromebook with standard jpg files on Google Photos. Works everywhere else.


----------



## Alphawolf

We're also using a different version of PHP. Almost latest and greatest being 7.2. Naturally it should have been tweaked. Max file size upload was 2 meg which may have been it, this has been increased to 25 Meg so try again and see if that fixed it.


----------



## Jim

I just tried to upload a photo and got this in a yellow warning.

It was not possible to determine the dimensions of the image. Please verify that the URL you entered is correct.


----------



## Jim

I was able to upload a 100kb picture, but the picture that was 1.2MB gets the error message above.


----------



## richg99

Test 3


----------



## richg99

Nope. Didn't work at all. lf there is an " insert in line" command, I didn't see it.

After I marked..add file...the right file showed up. I'll go back and see if it had the "wrong file format" message. It was the same 5 meg jpg.


----------



## richg99

Test 4


Okay! This time the "place inline" icon came up. Perhaps I wasn't waiting long enough for it.


----------



## Alphawolf

I just uploaded these two, first one is 3.1 MB


Second one is 1.9 MB


This is what I mean about "place inline"



I did make some changes to the php.ini file so try again.

Images are now limited to 8 megs in size. If it's bigger than that it will have to be re-sized.


----------



## Jim

test


----------



## Alphawolf

Y'all need to up your game. Catch one of these in your tin boat


----------



## richg99

Ha Ha "Step up your game"..... Tinboat catches...Best I can do. Out of a 16 ft. Tinny in Costa 
Rica when I was young.


----------



## JL8Jeff

I'm not getting logged in automatically like I used to. I checked the "remember me" box but when I close my browser then come back, I need to log in again. I'm on a desktop PC using Win 10.


----------



## Alvarez1112

Good to go on the photo uploads now. No longer getting the unsupported file message. =D> =D>


----------



## enwez

Jim,
Forum looks great! Thanks for all you do.

Super small suggestion: I think the background color for stickied topics should be darker/more defined. They blend into the other topics the way it is now. See below. I'm sure there are other more important things to do for now but imo it would be an improvement if they were different shades.


----------



## Alphawolf

JL8Jeff said:


> I'm not getting logged in automatically like I used to. I checked the "remember me" box but when I close my browser then come back, I need to log in again. I'm on a desktop PC using Win 10.


Login and go to your user control panel->profile click on the "manage remember me keys". Scroll to the bottom, click "Mark all", hit delete. You will have to log back in and make sure the remember me box is checked, but that should fix it .


----------



## Alphawolf

enwez said:


> Jim,
> Forum looks great! Thanks for all you do.
> 
> Super small suggestion: I think the background color for stickied topics should be darker/more defined. They blend into the other topics the way it is now. See below. I'm sure there are other more important things to do for now but imo it would be an improvement if they were different shades.
> 
> 
> noneya.png



This better?


----------



## enwez

Alphawolf said:


> enwez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim,
> Forum looks great! Thanks for all you do.
> 
> Super small suggestion: I think the background color for stickied topics should be darker/more defined. They blend into the other topics the way it is now. See below. I'm sure there are other more important things to do for now but imo it would be an improvement if they were different shades.
> 
> 
> noneya.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This better?
> Capture.PNG
Click to expand...


Way better than my suggestion. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## JL8Jeff

Alphawolf said:


> JL8Jeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting logged in automatically like I used to. I checked the "remember me" box but when I close my browser then come back, I need to log in again. I'm on a desktop PC using Win 10.
> 
> 
> 
> Login and go to your user control panel->profile click on the "manage remember me keys". Scroll to the bottom, click "Mark all", hit delete. You will have to log back in and make sure the remember me box is checked, but that should fix it .
Click to expand...


I tried that a couple of times and still no luck with being remembered. I'm only logging in on one computer but it initially stored multiple tries with the same IP thinking they were different computers. I had a similar problem on another board and I don't remember what the fix was, I'll try looking again.


----------



## Jim

Try deleteing board cookies on the botom right of this page, then log back in and check the remember me. Hopefully that fixes it.


----------



## JL8Jeff

Jim said:


> Try deleteing board cookies on the botom right of this page, then log back in and check the remember me. Hopefully that fixes it.



Yeah, I've tried that a couple of times as well and no luck.


----------



## richg99

Nope....I did the profile - mark all delete...then I did the remove cookies...still have to log in every time.

trying again now that I deleted all cookies and go through the process again. richg99


----------



## richg99

Still no...have to log in every time.


----------



## Alphawolf

Made a change. Hopefully this is now fixed.


----------



## JL8Jeff

Looks like it's working now for me, I'm logged in after I close out the browser and go back in.


----------



## richg99

Fixed now for me, too.

Thanks


----------



## LDUBS

richg99 said:


> I couldn't find "Place in line" but it might be because the system doesn't like my pix.
> 
> I get a small yellow icon in the right corner. Clicking on it...I get... The image file you tried to attach is invalid.
> 
> Perhaps it is too large or something else? Otherwise, it is a standard JPG that would normally work just fine.




I had no problem posting JPG files. I suspect you are right about the size. 


First click on the "attachment" button (shown below)





The Add Files window will pop open. Click on Add file (like shown here)





When you do that the "Place Inline" option will appear -- like this:


----------



## richg99

LDUBS... That has all been fixed. They upped the Pix Size which can be accepted. All is well now, best I can tell.


----------



## LDUBS

richg99 said:


> LDUBS... That has all been fixed. They upped the Pix Size which can be accepted. All is well now, best I can tell.



Thanks Rich. The new forum is working well for me now.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Tapatalk isn't working for me.


----------



## gnappi

I'm wondering why this site gives the message...

This website uses cookies to ensure you get the best experience on our website

Is it hosted in the EU?

Unless it is , or the site is targeting EU inhabitants, I'm wondering why the message. From what I've learned if it's in fact in the U.S...

*Why is the notification "This website uses cookies to ensure you get the best experience on our website" seen on many websites?*

This is the law is enforced by governing bodies in the EU.* So If you live outside of the EU, have a website hosted on a server outside of the EU, and are targeting consumers anywhere other than the EU, you don’t need a cookie consent notice.*

The Main intention of this is:
Let users know if they are using cookies.
Explain what data is gathered through the use of cookies and how that data is used.
Gather user consent to the use of cookies.

There's is no explanation of WHAT data is being collected nor how it's used, am I missing something? Also, without cookies you cannot save your login, so if anyone is unclear that cookies are used I don't get it.


----------



## LDUBS

gnappi said:


> I'm wondering why this site gives the message...
> 
> This website uses cookies to ensure you get the best experience on our website
> 
> Is it hosted in the EU?
> 
> Unless it is , or the site is targeting EU inhabitants, I'm wondering why the message. From what I've learned if it's in fact in the U.S...
> 
> *Why is the notification "This website uses cookies to ensure you get the best experience on our website" seen on many websites?*
> 
> This is the law is enforced by governing bodies in the EU.* So If you live outside of the EU, have a website hosted on a server outside of the EU, and are targeting consumers anywhere other than the EU, you don’t need a cookie consent notice.*
> 
> The Main intention of this is:
> Let users know if they are using cookies.
> Explain what data is gathered through the use of cookies and how that data is used.
> Gather user consent to the use of cookies.
> 
> There's is no explanation of WHAT data is being collected nor how it's used, am I missing something? Also, without cookies you cannot save your login, so if anyone is unclear that cookies are used I don't get it.



Hey, you never know. They fish for trout & ditch pickles out of tin boats in Switzerland! :LOL2: Actually I didn't know this was only an EU rule. I'm guessing it is just better to be on the safe side, but really have no idea.


----------



## Alphawolf

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> Tapatalk isn't working for me.


Tapatalk isn't installed. Jim is tossing it around in his head as there are known issues with it. This site is now fully responsive anyway so tapatalk may not be needed.

As far as the cookies go not seeing what the big deal is. Click on "Got it" and done. Shouldn't pop up again unless you delete the cookie for this site from the browser.

FWIW, phpBB is based in the UK.


----------



## enwez

LDUBS said:


> gnappi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why this site gives the message...
> 
> This website uses cookies to ensure you get the best experience on our website
> 
> Is it hosted in the EU?
> 
> Unless it is , or the site is targeting EU inhabitants, I'm wondering why the message. From what I've learned if it's in fact in the U.S...
> 
> *Why is the notification "This website uses cookies to ensure you get the best experience on our website" seen on many websites?*
> 
> This is the law is enforced by governing bodies in the EU.* So If you live outside of the EU, have a website hosted on a server outside of the EU, and are targeting consumers anywhere other than the EU, you don’t need a cookie consent notice.*
> 
> The Main intention of this is:
> Let users know if they are using cookies.
> Explain what data is gathered through the use of cookies and how that data is used.
> Gather user consent to the use of cookies.
> 
> There's is no explanation of WHAT data is being collected nor how it's used, am I missing something? Also, without cookies you cannot save your login, so if anyone is unclear that cookies are used I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you never know. They fish for trout & ditch pickles out of tin boats in Switzerland! :LOL2: Actually I didn't know this was only an EU rule. I'm guessing it is just better to be on the safe side, but really have no idea.
Click to expand...


The EU has much better data privacy laws than the US, hence the message. While certain sites technically may not need the message, it is a good idea to have it for peace of mind. A lot of companies get in legal trouble over privacy data laws sanctioned by the EU. While I couldn't imagine tinboats needed one, or ever being sued for data violations, it is smart to cover their asses. Plus, data transparency is a good thing for consumers like us. I don't mind the message, and think its smart to have it. Just in case, ya know...


----------



## gnappi

enwez said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gnappi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why this site gives the message...
> 
> This website uses cookies to ensure you get the best experience on our website
> 
> Is it hosted in the EU?
> 
> Unless it is , or the site is targeting EU inhabitants, I'm wondering why the message. From what I've learned if it's in fact in the U.S...
> 
> *Why is the notification "This website uses cookies to ensure you get the best experience on our website" seen on many websites?*
> 
> This is the law is enforced by governing bodies in the EU.* So If you live outside of the EU, have a website hosted on a server outside of the EU, and are targeting consumers anywhere other than the EU, you don’t need a cookie consent notice.*
> 
> The Main intention of this is:
> Let users know if they are using cookies.
> Explain what data is gathered through the use of cookies and how that data is used.
> Gather user consent to the use of cookies.
> 
> There's is no explanation of WHAT data is being collected nor how it's used, am I missing something? Also, without cookies you cannot save your login, so if anyone is unclear that cookies are used I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you never know. They fish for trout & ditch pickles out of tin boats in Switzerland! :LOL2: Actually I didn't know this was only an EU rule. I'm guessing it is just better to be on the safe side, but really have no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU has much better data privacy laws than the US, hence the message. While certain sites technically may not need the message, it is a good idea to have it for peace of mind. A lot of companies get in legal trouble over privacy data laws sanctioned by the EU. While I couldn't imagine tinboats needed one, or ever being sued for data violations, it is smart to cover their asses. Plus, data transparency is a good thing for consumers like us. I don't mind the message, and think its smart to have it. Just in case, ya know...
Click to expand...


No I don't know, it's not any smarter than a 4 way stop sign, or speed bumps where a speed limit is posted. 

Here's A "proper" EU warning about use of cookies:

*By clicking on an item or other link on the website or Accept, you agree to the use of cookies and other technologies to process your personal data to enhance and personalise your experience across the eBay portfolio of brands, including eBay or third-party advertising tailored to you, on and off our sites. Additionally, third-party companies, who we partner with, may store cookies on your device and use similar technologies to collect and use certain information for advertising personalisation, measurement and analytics. Learn more, including how to manage your privacy settings.*

Which I would not accept or otherwise agree with. YMMV.


----------



## richg99

I guess I am not smart enough to understand what all of the issues are about. 

For many years, as far as I know, every site that I went to was adding "cookies" to my computer/phone/Chromebook. I could tell that they HAD been there.... because every time I cleaned my computer with CCleaner, I had to log in again everywhere. 

Then a year or so ago, Europe got fussy and made most sites TELL us about the cookies that had already been there. For me, NO BIG DEAL. The price I pay to have free sites is that they use and sell my data. NO BIG DEAL, for me.

If you want FREE, you pay for it somehow. If you don't want a particular site to use and sell your data... and use cookies, then just don't go there. They are NOT going to change their way of business for one subscriber more or less.

Much ado about nothing for this old codger.


----------



## enwez

gnappi said:


> enwez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you never know. They fish for trout & ditch pickles out of tin boats in Switzerland! :LOL2: Actually I didn't know this was only an EU rule. I'm guessing it is just better to be on the safe side, but really have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EU has much better data privacy laws than the US, hence the message. While certain sites technically may not need the message, it is a good idea to have it for peace of mind. A lot of companies get in legal trouble over privacy data laws sanctioned by the EU. While I couldn't imagine tinboats needed one, or ever being sued for data violations, it is smart to cover their asses. Plus, data transparency is a good thing for consumers like us. I don't mind the message, and think its smart to have it. Just in case, ya know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't know, it's not any smarter than a 4 way stop sign, or speed bumps where a speed limit is posted.
> 
> Here's A "proper" EU warning about use of cookies:
> 
> *By clicking on an item or other link on the website or Accept, you agree to the use of cookies and other technologies to process your personal data to enhance and personalise your experience across the eBay portfolio of brands, including eBay or third-party advertising tailored to you, on and off our sites. Additionally, third-party companies, who we partner with, may store cookies on your device and use similar technologies to collect and use certain information for advertising personalisation, measurement and analytics. Learn more, including how to manage your privacy settings.*
> 
> Which I would not accept or otherwise agree with. YMMV.
Click to expand...


Well just like 4 way stop signs and speed bumps, I'd argue it depends on the context. The one you posted is a warning from a billion dollar company that has users from all over the world and a legal team that cost more than all our wages combined. Of course their warning will be more 'proper'. Plus, a message stating the website uses cookies, followed by a link to the website's terms, is in compliance with EU laws.

And when I say I agree with the message, I mean I agree with transparency concerning a company/org/gov and my personal data/property. I think it is a good thing that the EU mandates companies inform consumers about what they're doing with the data collected from their users. The message is the good thing. I'm not referring to how data is used/collected... that's a whole other discussion.

Tinboats will probably never _need_ to have the message, but it should be there imo. At the very least to protect Tinboats from fines, but also because ethically all companies should inform users about their data polices.


----------



## enwez

richg99 said:


> I guess I am not smart enough to understand what all of the issues are about.
> 
> For many years, as far as I know, every site that I went to was adding "cookies" to my computer/phone/Chromebook. I could tell that they HAD been there.... because every time I cleaned my computer with CCleaner, I had to log in again everywhere.
> 
> Then a year or so ago, Europe got fussy and made most sites TELL us about the cookies that had already been there. For me, NO BIG DEAL. The price I pay to have free sites is that they use and sell my data. NO BIG DEAL, for me.
> 
> If you want FREE, you pay for it somehow. If you don't want a particular site to use and sell your data... and use cookies, then just don't go there. They are NOT going to change their way of business for one subscriber more or less.
> 
> Much ado about nothing for this old codger.



Exactly rich; it has been this way forever. Just now websites in the EU need to let the users know about it. Which is a good thing imo.


----------



## Alphawolf

This would be considered a "non-issue". Click the "got it" and done. Their are bigger fish to fry than that simple little message but I will succumb to Jim for the final answer on the subject as it is his toy and I am but just a cog in the wheel...so to speak. 

Seems there aren't any other issues from what I can tell so enjoy the upgraded forum and know this, it was not an easy task.

Salute!!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Alphawolf said:


> Weldorthemagnificent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk isn't working for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk isn't installed. Jim is tossing it around in his head as there are known issues with it. This site is now fully responsive anyway so tapatalk may not be needed.
> 
> As far as the cookies go not seeing what the big deal is. Click on "Got it" and done. Shouldn't pop up again unless you delete the cookie for this site from the browser.
> 
> FWIW, phpBB is based in the UK.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Alphawolf

Test [mention]Jim[/mention]


----------



## richg99

Not sure if this is different than before....but....I now get notifications for my OWN posts??? 

I don't remember that happening on the old system.

rich


----------



## Jim

richg99 said:


> Not sure if this is different than before....but....I now get notifications for my OWN posts???
> 
> I don't remember that happening on the old system.
> 
> rich



Rich,
I noticed that too. I think it turned them on by default when the upgrade happened. Try this.......

1, Go to the User Control Panel, Then "Board Preferences".
2, On the left-hand side, click on "Edit notification options".
3, Check or uncheck what you want.

Let me know if that works for you.

Jim


----------



## richg99

Jim, I went to Notifications as you suggested. One marked for email notices said "Someone replies to a topic to which you are subscribed". Obviously, I DO want those notifications by email. 

Therefore, it seems to me that since I posted on a topic...--I--...am "SOMEONE replies to a topic to which you are subscribed".

Unless the system allows for some other way of limiting being notified about your own posts, I think we are stuck with it. Seems dumb to me.

The only other email notification that I had checked was for PMs. 

All in all, this is the only area where this system seems to be lacking compared to the former. 

rich


----------



## LDUBS

I kind of miss that there is no longer a preview of the last post from a forum's topics list page. Before, if I hovered over the "go to last post" button on the far right column of the topic list, a preview of the last post would show. Now it just says "go to last post".


----------



## Jim

LDUBS said:


> I kind of miss that there is no longer a preview of the last post from a forum's topics list page. Before, if I hovered over the "go to last post" button on the far right column of the topic list, a preview of the last post would show. Now it just says "go to last post".


Let me check if that is a setting somewhere.

Jim


----------



## LDUBS

Jim said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of miss that there is no longer a preview of the last post from a forum's topics list page. Before, if I hovered over the "go to last post" button on the far right column of the topic list, a preview of the last post would show. Now it just says "go to last post".
> 
> 
> 
> Let me check if that is a setting somewhere.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...


Jim, not that big a deal if it is a lot of work. New format makes "unread posts" stand out pretty well anyway. 

Thanks for checking. 

Larry


----------



## Alphawolf

LDUBS said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of miss that there is no longer a preview of the last post from a forum's topics list page. Before, if I hovered over the "go to last post" button on the far right column of the topic list, a preview of the last post would show. Now it just says "go to last post".
> 
> 
> 
> Let me check if that is a setting somewhere.
> 
> Jim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim, not that big a deal if it is a lot of work. New format makes "unread posts" stand out pretty well anyway.
> 
> Thanks for checking.
> 
> Larry
Click to expand...

Hover over the topic title


----------



## LDUBS

*"Hover over the topic title"
*

Even better!! Thanks!


----------



## Jim

Testing Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99

Hmmmm I may be wrong on this, but, under the old system, I thought that ....after I received an email notification of a post that I am involved in, that when I clicked on the LINK, that the system opened up on the newest addition to the thread. 

I think, on the new system, it opens up at the TOP (oldest) post in the thread, then you have to move down to the newest post.

Am I crazy, or is there a setting that I have incorrect?
rich

ADDED: I may have "fixed" it by changing my Display Options to Descending. We shall see.


----------



## Jim

Looks like the latest update to the tapatalk app really made things more responsive, at least to me. 

I am glad we are moving in the right direction. 

Jim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

The new upgraded forum is working well for me. I like the look too. I opted for the Aero style and selected a color. Not sure what the color is but it looks good to me. 

My only complaint is lack of an auto-correct feature to make all of my posts sound brilliant! LOL

Anyway, I know this was a lot of work. It is much appreciated.


----------



## richg99

Lack of the auto-correct feature.

Hmmm, I get auto-correct on mine, but I have Grammarly on my Chromebook. Free and I think pretty good. Every now and then it suggests stupid things...like BASSES instead of BASS, but most of the time it fixes my mistakes just fine. I have the FREE version. rich

p.s. Oh, you sound brilliant without auto-correct....sometimes.


----------



## LDUBS

Thanks Rich. I have the spell & grammar checks. I agree. The spell check drives me nuts sometimes.


----------



## Alphawolf

gnappi said:


> No I don't know, it's not any smarter than a 4 way stop sign, or speed bumps where a speed limit is posted.
> 
> Here's A "proper" EU warning about use of cookies:
> 
> *By clicking on an item or other link on the website or Accept, you agree to the use of cookies and other technologies to process your personal data to enhance and personalise your experience across the eBay portfolio of brands, including eBay or third-party advertising tailored to you, on and off our sites. Additionally, third-party companies, who we partner with, may store cookies on your device and use similar technologies to collect and use certain information for advertising personalisation, measurement and analytics. Learn more, including how to manage your privacy settings.*
> 
> Which I would not accept or otherwise agree with. YMMV.



If someone really wants to see the sites privacy notice, click the link at the bottom of the page.



Which then states this



So I believe, though not a lawyer, that we've pretty much covered everything.


----------



## gnappi

enwez said:


> >>SNIP<<
> 
> Tinboats will probably never _need_ to have the message, but it should be there imo. At the very least to protect Tinboats from fines, but also because ethically all companies should inform users about their data polices.



Gads, I know this may smack of political issues, but it's more about silliness and meekly compliance with laws for the sake of being "safe" 

"Should be there?" fines? across international borders? REALLY??? Tell me how that happens. U.S. websites sued by users from outside the U.S? Where? how? Voluntary compliance with laws of another country or countries? I can't disagree more wholeheartedly. 

Why not throw out the whole set of Constitutional rights we have because some other country objects to some... like our first and second amendments?

Users go to a foreign site at their own risk, that is unless the New World Order has happened and I was asleep when it came about.

When I go to a foreign website that has the cookie warning, I leave. And BTW, I have never agreed to one, here or elsewhere, why? Because agreeing simply gives the site owner the ability to change their conditions without giving users to opt opt.


----------



## LDUBS

Test


----------



## richg99

Test received.


----------



## Jim

Testing.......


----------



## richg99

Looking good on this end.


----------



## Jim

richg99 said:


> Looking good on this end.



Do you see an image or an external link?


----------



## Jim




----------



## richg99

Yes, though the first time, I didn't notice it. I clicked on it this time and saw your picture of great big lion...oh,no..it was a dog.


----------



## Jim

Test 2






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

Test 3






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

I'm annoyed and am throwing in the towel. 

When I upload pics from my phone they turn sideways. 

When I upload them from tapatalk, they show up as external links. But, if I go back and edit the post and preview the post, it shows up with the picture, not an external link.

:x


----------



## richg99

Do you have an iphone ? Maybe this will help. I have an android

http://rotatemailer.com/sideways-pictures.html


----------



## Jim

Test 4


----------



## richg99

Perfecto Garcia! The picture came up fine with no other action required.


----------



## Jim

Test 5


----------



## richg99

Fine from here.


----------

